# Evinrude 35 carburetor issues



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Should be fine, pm me your number and I’ll try to give ya a call in the next couple days to help with the fuel line routing. Great old motors but they are getting old and with age typically comes stuborness!😂🤙🏻


----------



## revenuer95b (Jul 3, 2015)

So I got the carb on it starts. It has a cough at idle. It will run about a minute the start tough cough intermittently. It seems to run fine WOT.


----------



## revenuer95b (Jul 3, 2015)

I finally worked out the carb issues it seems to be running pretty good. I get around 27/28 MPH gps I liked to see low to mid thirties. How much would switching to stainless prop change my speed? What other options do I have to squeeze a few mph out of it. It was porpoising slightly wot. I have raised it some. Any other suggestions.


----------

